# Picking up roadkill



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Is it legal to pick up say a nice red fox or a 'yote off the side of 
the road? 

Do you need a fur harverster license if you do?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You must have the proper license and it must be in season. Fur harvester for either of for the coyote small game is fine.

Deer and bear are the only animals that a permit can be obtained for road kill.


----------

